# Wrap options for AAE Max Stealth Vanes (Max Bond)



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Looking for a good 4-5” vinyl wrap using AAE Max Bind with Max Stealth vanes. Arrow will be a GT Hunter XT and Hunter Pro 340 and 300. Options?

For those of you who haven’t used Max Bond and Max Stealth vanes, please refrain from commenting. It would be a tad different if I were using Blazers and Platinum.


----------



## Hurleyb83 (Jan 5, 2019)

I got mine from arrow wraps.com good price and fast shipping. You’ll love those vanes too !


----------



## McGavin Shooter (Jun 26, 2019)

I like the onestringer wraps with AAE's. I didnt get the lamination and everything seems to be solid!


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks! Went with onestringer a couple days ago...on a whim.


----------



## danlevoyageur (Aug 31, 2007)

Onestringer are top for me: i design my personal wraps, sended within 48 hours: excellent customer service.


----------

